# Upside down goat!;)



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

This is my little one year old boer wether named Murray being a little ham!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

look at these two little buddies. Murray acts like my horse Frosty, she's a ham too.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Haha i know Frosty is one haha!!


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

Ya she acts like the big star of the show


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Haha those are two cute goats which ones are they?


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

Dixie is the bigger one and Honey is the small one and trust me she is no honey! Haha


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

H






. Here's another ham!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Aww too cute!!


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

Ya little Clyde is so fat now his horns are getting big.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, too cute.


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

Ya we just got him a few weeks ago


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

How is clyde doing?


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

He's getting fat and fuzzy. I think he's got something. He's got the runs. If that's not what you mean text me


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

If he has the runs start a new thread under health and wellness and people can help you, are you giving him any meds or did u change his feed recently?


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

Trevor's feeding them idk whether he's changed the feed or not


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

That may be it cause if we ever change feed then they will start the runs


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

He's also got eye gunk real bad


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Yea you should start a thread


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

Ahite how do you do that?


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Private message me


----------

